# Old OTP site - vertical bar graph



## guest (Oct 25, 2015)

Does that site still exist? URL, anyone?


----------



## Ryan (Oct 25, 2015)

Looks like it does, not sure why one would use it. The new sites blow it out of the water in data availability.

http://amtrakdelays.onlineschedulingsoftware.com/cgi-bin/train.cgi


----------



## guest (Oct 25, 2015)

What is one of the better ones then ...


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 25, 2015)

Ryan, you link brought me to a "blank" page. Had some graphics and color, but not links, buttons, etc.

Guest, he's probably referring to http://juckins.net/amtrak_status/archive/html/home.php


----------



## acelafan (Oct 25, 2015)

The site's nickname is "ASMAD" but if you Google "Amtrak OTP database" or "Amtrak database" that should find it.


----------



## Train2104 (Oct 25, 2015)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Ryan, you link brought me to a "blank" page. Had some graphics and color, but not links, buttons, etc.
> 
> Guest, he's probably referring to http://juckins.net/amtrak_status/archive/html/home.php


He was referring to the old amtrakdelays.com from years back, which some sites still say to use.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 25, 2015)

Train2104 said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan, you link brought me to a "blank" page. Had some graphics and color, but not links, buttons, etc.
> ...


Guest was referring to that and Ryan provided a link to it (that wasn't helpful to me, at least).

I was saying that Ryan's remark about better sources was probably referring to ASMAD (my link).


----------

